

Ask HN: node kills your Macbook battery and AppleCare doesn't cover it? - ldn_tech_exec1

My Macbook Air is 6 months old, and I've been noticing that it no longer has its killer 7hr battery life like it used to.&#60;p&#62;I took it to the Apple Store Genius Bar and they ran the battery diagnostic program. The battery only holds 85% of its charge now, but all cells are in working order.<p>When the Genius asked me to load up my apps I use everyday, I loaded Terminal, booted my node server and Sublime Text 2.<p>When he checked Activity monitor the Genius immediately pointed out that the node process was consistently hammering 30% of one of the i7 cores.<p>As most developers must do, I run the little node server for 18hrs a day. He said, 'consistently hammering the core at 30% is killing your battery'.<p>To which I said, 'ok, but I have Apple Care etc...' and he explained that Apple Care does not cover this type of "battery depletion", it only covers "battery failure" when one of the battery cells malfunctions. A new battery is £100.<p>Has anyone else had this same experience? What to do?
======
cmrx64
Apple Care, as far as I can tell, is just an extended warrantee and support
contract. Why should they replace hardware that is acting as expected? That's
how galvanic cells work, get used to it.

------
benologist
Take it to another store and just say you browse facebook all day and you
don't know why the battery's deteriorating.

